

Bringing Like to Mobile - moritzplassnig
https://developers.facebook.com/blog/post/2012/06/20/bringing-like-to-mobile/

======
PanMan
Interesting that for this mobile like you need to authenticate, while for the
web-like you only need to embed an iframe, and Facebook handles
authentication.

~~~
maxer
my understanding is.. the current like button is used by the the user through
the iframe, while this is an action completed on behalf of the user through
the graph api?

~~~
maxko87
It might also have to do with the concern that on mobile, the like button
could be somewhat disguised visually and might it might not be immediately
obvious that liking on the app will mean liking on Facebook.

~~~
LocalPCGuy
The big problem on mobile is that the Like button is extremely tiny, and not
all platforms can utilize the iFrame version of the Like plugin. By making it
available through an Open Graph action, developers can embed it into apps, on
web pages with a better target than the standard Like button, and on web pages
as well in a way that fits the design scheme of the website.

It seems like it allows Liking of any page with Open Graph tagging, only
question I have is if you can use it to Like a Facebook page still. I plan to
test that out shortly, probably tomorrow.

------
timdorr
Is it just me, or does the word "like" make it _really_ hard to grok the blog
post and documentation? I think it's the fact that they don't capitalize the
word. That one change would make it so I don't have to force my brain into not
reading it as though a ditzy girl wrote the post.

